# A Ladder Back Chair with a Rush Seat



## SketchUp Guru (8 Apr 2011)

I had a few minutes to play last night so I decided have a go at this ladder


----------



## rileytoolworks (8 Apr 2011)

Very nice Dave. I'd be interested to see how you drew the rush seat. I agree about the knobs - they seem a little elongated. 

Adam


----------



## Peter Sefton (22 Jun 2011)

I was about to make a post but your chair disappeared, will it be coming back? :? 

Cheers Peter


----------

